# Nip vs. Clarks Hill



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Nip is in 19th place going into the cut day tomorrow at the Bassmaster Weekend Series Championship. The top 25 will make the cut. He said he had a rough day today but hopes to get 'em tomorrow. I would like to personally wish him luck and say that NE Ohio is rooting him on. Bring it home Rory!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ditto!! ditto!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

GO RORY!!! Catch a bunch of HAWGS man!!!:B


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

kenny tell him to remove the enemy and catch big basses!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

Rory...do it man...keep the mojo and fish the moment...good luck from Troy and I!!!
good luck and tight lines Bro :B 
Walt


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Looks like end result was 37th but still the highest finishing Ohioan. Big field on a strange lake - good showing Rory!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the positive vibes...I sincerely felt it around 1pm on day3!!!

I was tickled pink for day2 with just 4lbs even though the drop, I was still in the top25 cut- it was a cold brutal southern day especially for the bite I got on- a big tube in skinny water waaaaaay back in a creek (go figure )

Day3 I had three small dudes early and figured to fish the next 5 hours for just two fish... and I got 'em- a couple of proverbial BIG ones too. My heart sank on some "line malfunctions" but I lived to fish another day, just not for a $150k the very next day 

Lake was down 12ft and the creek I fished was loaded with stumps 1" above the waterline- yikes!

I really wished a better showing for youns' rootn'- I deserved where I ended, it'll be some rough sleeping for me this winter then spring will come...!

Thanks again-

nip

*a big thanks to Jonboy Jonela aka fishn4five (who won two co-angler events in the series this year) for a kickbass time all season, and not budging even with a stump under his rear at 60 mph!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ...a big tube in skinny water waaaaaay back in a creek (go figure )


God, that's beautiful!!!



Still proud of ya nipster!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you Rory- I had a blast! I got to fish with some good guys at the championship. Caught a few fish, lots of laughs, some great fried chicken, even a life lesson or two. However, my co-angler days are OVER. Stumps, BIG trees in 35 feet of water, rocks...I'm not so sure I'd take my boat on Clarks Hill even at full pool. Nip found 'em - congrats on the top 50 finish. Get some sleep and some new line before next April! ...28+ hours of driving, 6 days of fishing and we didn't have a single fist fight!


----------

